# Taronga Pics (Dial up warn)



## da_donkey (Aug 1, 2006)

I took my niece too the Zoo in the School holls (never again AAAHHHHH).

while getting pushed around and barely getting to see any animals i managed to get these pics.

Enjoy

Donkeyboy


----------



## tan (Aug 1, 2006)

Beautiful, love nature pics!!!! Thanks for sharing


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 1, 2006)

a few more


----------



## raptor (Aug 1, 2006)

Great shots arnt the holidays fun


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 1, 2006)

lol awesome pics 
i was there in the holidays, we got lucky coz there wernt many ppl there
we filmed most of it and i have some stills i may post em l8r


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 1, 2006)

Gecko_ProCs said:


> lol awesome pics
> i was there in the holidays, we got lucky coz there wernt many ppl there
> we filmed most of it and i have some stills i may post em l8r



Im never going in school holls again, i cant belive how rude some people are pushing and shoving :evil: :evil:


----------



## stencorp69 (Aug 1, 2006)

What species is zoopics 132 (Medium).jpg, inland T ?


----------



## da_donkey (Aug 1, 2006)

yes, beautiful.


----------



## Snow1369 (Aug 1, 2006)

Great Pics thankyou for shareing!


----------



## Gilleni (Aug 1, 2006)

shotty pics mate.. but dont worry, practice makes perfect..


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 1, 2006)

da_donkey said:


> Gecko_ProCs said:
> 
> 
> > lol awesome pics
> ...



lol yea thats what it was like the time b4 last 
but the last time was all good


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 1, 2006)

heres my pics


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 1, 2006)

sorry if the names are wrong my dad named them lol  ....


----------



## Rupes (Aug 1, 2006)

i went to the zoo on sunday too, 
can i put my pics up here too


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 1, 2006)

go for it !!!! lol its not my thread but i wanna see lol


----------



## Ricko (Aug 1, 2006)

scrub and the red tails have some nice size to them.


----------



## Rupes (Aug 1, 2006)

sunday at the zoo,
(test size)


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 1, 2006)

awesome shots mate


----------



## Rennie (Aug 1, 2006)

You probably would've seen me there Rupes if it was the Sunday just gone, I'm not going to bother putting my pictures up though, I don't think there were very many good ones, yours are great though, thanks for sharing both of you.


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 1, 2006)

always glad to share
i might be going back soon so there may be new pics but of different reptiles


----------



## Wrasse (Aug 1, 2006)

da_donkey, I see 4 arafurae in the first pic. How many were in the tank ? Looks like a great set up.


----------



## Rupes (Aug 1, 2006)

Rennie said:


> You probably would've seen me there Rupes if it was the Sunday just gone, I'm not going to bother putting my pictures up though, I don't think there were very many good ones, yours are great though, thanks for sharing both of you.



YEh, and you didnt say hello to me, we where there 11am to 5pm,, 5 of us and a 4 yr old little boy that didnt stop,, I WANT...I WANT.. I WANTING!
Cheers Tammy


----------



## Rennie (Aug 1, 2006)

We had 2 2 year olds with us but the funny thing is that I think the most whinging came from a couple of the adults :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rupes (Aug 1, 2006)

ha ha :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Aug 4, 2006)

da_donkey said:


> Gecko_ProCs said:
> 
> 
> > lol awesome pics
> ...



The Zoo always sux during school holidays, second week of January and first week of Easter holidays are the worst. Too many people, and way too many dickheads.



Hix


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 4, 2006)

lol it sure does the time b4 last was the worst ever 
and my mum was carting around a 18 month old baby so she had the hardest time 
good old mum gotta love her...
:mrgreen: 
Cam...


----------



## Gecko_ProCs (Aug 4, 2006)

woh my bad the baby was just over 2 lol
i always suck with ages ha ha


----------



## Hickson (Aug 4, 2006)

You don't wanna be ther on the days when they close the Gates. They do that when there's 10,000 people in the grounds (Insurance doesn't cover them for more than 10,000 at a time). Standing room only, literally.



Hix


----------

